# opinion sobre altavoces



## flara (Abr 26, 2008)

hola ace poco ice adquisicion de unos parlantes para montarlos en una caja, y me gustaria saber la opinion de los expertos:

2 Subwoofer	Bossaudio	R125                     300W rms             20hz a 3000hz
2 Altavoces	  Cadence	  CVLW-84               100w rms             100 a 10000hz
2 Altavoces	  Cadence	  CVLT-35                75 W rms              3500 a 23000 hz

*las altavoces son todos a 4 ohm

esas son las especificaciones de los altavoces, como los ven, creen que esta compensado el sonido en cuanto agudo medio y graves? el total son 475w rms la etapa entraga aprox 400w rms a 4 ohm.

Que crossover me recomiendan, y a cuanto los cortes de frecuencias?

estaria bien a 250hz 5000 hz?

un saludo.

gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 27, 2008)

hola que corte de frecuencias dises  =? saludos


----------



## flara (Abr 27, 2008)

hola gaston los corte de frecuencia me da un poco igual, estube buscando filtros pero lo mas grandes que encontre son para 200w rms y yo necesito uno de casi 500w rms, no se tengo idea de cortar las frecuencias bajas a 250hz de ay que empiece a reproducir el altavoz de medios asta los 5Khz y el resto asta 22Khz lo aga el twiter, pero pido consejo de que me recomendais con los altavoces que detalle teniendo en cuenta la potencia de cada uno y el espectro de audio que reproduce.

un saludo

gracias


----------



## gaston sj (May 12, 2008)

yo diria que utilizes un crossover activo ya que los pasivos no sirven para potencias altas ya que tiene mucha perdida de potencia/calidad


----------

